# Nurses in Mexico



## Emi22 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am with eMedRN, an organization that assists foreign nurses with employment and visa sponsorship in the US. We currently have vacancies we would like to fill in the St. Louis, Missouri metropolitan area and are looking for nurses from Mexico. Our organization assists not only with visa sponsorship and employment, but also provides a concierge service that assists with housing, banking, transportation, and cross-cultural training. 

If interested or would like additional information, please feel free to contact me. [email protected]


----------

